

LMAX Disruptor: High Performance Inter-Thread Messaging Library - chollida1
http://lmax-exchange.github.io/disruptor/

======
chollida1
Also see:

>
> [http://martinfowler.com/articles/lmax.html](http://martinfowler.com/articles/lmax.html)

>[http://lmax-
exchange.github.io/disruptor/files/Disruptor-1.0...](http://lmax-
exchange.github.io/disruptor/files/Disruptor-1.0.pdf)

and

>
> [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/LMAX](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/LMAX)

for more information on the data structure. I've spent the past week modifying
our infrastructure to use this ring buffer instead of standard locks and CAS
and its been a great experience.

It's not often your trading system can get a 3-5% bump in speed so you learn
to enjoy these moments.

------
alexnewman
We are looking at improving jetlang with LMAX. Super excited about this code.

